# 2009 700 ranger HD rhino brand axle



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

The last pic is of the circlip that is suppose to hold the rollers on I think. That metal shard was in my cv boot. The reason I took it apart is to change a torn boot. Axle was working fine


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! It looks like you found it just in the knick of time.


----------

